# 67 year old man kicks black boys ass



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## Vance (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/106691-hey-doms.html


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/106701-bring-da-ambalamps.html


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/106747-67-yeard-old-man-kicks-black-boys-ass.html


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 18, 2010)

I Are Baboon said:


> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/106747-67-yeard-old-man-kicks-black-boys-ass.html



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...old-man-kicks-black-boys-ass.html#post1964795


----------



## DOMS (Feb 18, 2010)

YouTube - Zombie Kid Likes Turtles


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2010)

well it's nice to see we are all fans of cool vids. that punk is famous for being a mangina now.


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

Robert said:


> YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Feb 18, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> well it's nice to see we are all fans of cool vids. that punk is famous for being a *mangina* now.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 18, 2010)

pitman said:


>



that vid should end with the black guy threatening to kill him when he sees him then cut to the vid outside the bus where the black guy acts like he's going to piddle down his leg when the old guy gets near him again.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

Fukkin classic!  That nigger just got his ass beat on camera by an old white man....and it's all over the internets!!!!!!!!!!  That's got to be the ultimate humiliation for a wannabe OG.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 18, 2010)

Boy. You know a video is good when it gets three threads dedicated to it!


----------



## Saney (Feb 18, 2010)

This is so classic.. Nigger runs his mouth, then gets punched in it lol

Call the Ambulance! 

I wanna be Jack3d like that old man when i'm 67... 

Fuckin dude is a BEAST!


----------



## DaMayor (Feb 18, 2010)

Sanesloot said:


> I wanna be Jack3d like that old man when i'm 67... Fuckin dude is a BEAST!




Way to *Aim High*, Sane.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

That old guy musta been a fukkin mass murderer back in his younger days.  Of course, that nigger was prolly just all talk like many young OG wannabes are.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 18, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> That old guy musta been a fukkin mass murderer back in his younger days. Of course, that nigger was prolly just all talk like many young OG wannabes are.


 
most are all talk if ya walk away like the old guy did then he want to show everone he's tough. he rides that bus every day i bet..lol


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

I guess it's offensive to ask a shoe shining negro to shine your stacy adams shoes.... '' jelousy kills !!!!!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 18, 2010)

YouTube Video











I want to kick that reporter in the balls. Could he be any more bias?
That dumb nigger bitch claims the white guy was on drugs.


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

'' that nigger is leaking...''


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

The old white dude was obviously a little off his rocker anyhoo.  WTF asks a coloured guy for a shoe shine unless they're looking for a fight?


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> The old white dude was obviously a little off his rocker anyhoo. WTF asks a coloured guy for a shoe shine unless they're looking for a fight?


 ha ha appearently a 67 yr old bad ass white dude looking to get a niggers foot up his ass !!!!


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 18, 2010)

pitman said:


> ha ha appearently a 67 yr old bad ass white dude looking to get a niggers foot up his ass !!!!


 
The nig didn't get his foot anywhere near the old guy's ass. He got his ass handed to him.

WTF!?!?!?! I just responded to pitman!  JFC. I hope I still got enough juice to neg the retard!

Edit:  Y'all got some reps on the way so I can neg him!


----------



## pitman (Feb 18, 2010)

Roids1 said:


> The nig didn't get his foot anywhere near the old guy's ass. He got his ass handed to him.
> 
> WTF!?!?!?! I just responded to pitman!  JFC. I hope I still got enough juice to neg the retard!
> 
> Edit: Y'all got some reps on the way so I can neg him!


 ha ha roids anyhoo... anyhoo ?  anyhoo?  FUCK ME !!!!! IVE GONE SOUTH...anyhoo ? ha ...anyfuckin hoo ...awww thats meeee !!! much better...


----------



## weldingman (Feb 18, 2010)

That bitch is taking up for that fuckin nigger, bottom line is the nigger got smart and racist to the wrong mother fucker, thats it. and got his ass dusted


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 19, 2010)

Robert said:


> YouTube Video


 

man the remix is great play it to the end


----------



## DOMS (Feb 19, 2010)

Never have I seen a YouTube where nearly everybody referred to someone in a video as a "cunt."

I would very much like to curb her.


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 19, 2010)

lol he must be belgian


----------



## pitman (Feb 19, 2010)

wowwwwwwwwww, no niggers shoe shining in detroit today...lol usually averages at least four a day...


----------



## cmoe2399 (Feb 19, 2010)

*racist forum*

I once liked coming to iron magazine but this is the most racist ass forum I've been on with all of the racist talk.  I guess some people never change...You guys all have small minds IMOA...


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 20, 2010)

cmoe2399 said:


> I once liked coming to iron magazine but this is the most racist ass forum I've been on with all of the racist talk.  I guess some people never change...You guys all have small minds IMOA...






> *Anything Goes* WARNING - Do not enter this forum if you get offended easily, just about anything is allowed in here and there is very little moderation! All hate, trash talking, flame wars, adult material, etc., is allowed in here. Not Work Safe! Adults 18+ Years Old Only!


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 20, 2010)

cmoe2399 said:


> I once liked coming to iron magazine but this is the most racist ass forum I've been on with all of the racist talk. I guess some people never change...You guys all have small minds IMOA...


 
Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out!

GICH!!!


----------



## FMJ (Feb 20, 2010)

cmoe2399 said:


> I once liked coming to iron magazine but this is the most racist ass forum I've been on with all of the racist talk. I guess some people never change...You guys all have small minds IMOA...


 

NOOO please don't go!! How will we ever get along without the valued input you've provided in a year with your... um... 2 posts.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

cmoe2399 said:


> I once liked coming to iron magazine but this is the most racist ass forum I've been on with all of the racist talk. I guess some people never change...You guys all have small minds IMOA...


 

Somebody always has to try and fuck things up.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

you got to love this fucking guy.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 20, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Boy.. I dunno about that guy. He seems a little loose in the kaboose too. Knocked him out for 22 minutes? He was hit three times in the face? He was selling drugs and pimpin'?!? lolol
Well, he definitly got one thing right.. God bless america.
I still like that old bastard.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Boy.. I dunno about that guy. He seems a little loose in the kaboose too. Knocked him out for 22 minutes? He was hit three times in the face? He was selling drugs and pimpin'?!? lolol
> Well, he definitly got one thing right.. God bless america.
> I still like that old bastard.



He's 67 and is mentally sharper than most 40 year old people.  

Epic Beard Man for the win.

And this interview is way better than the interview with the cunt.


----------



## Glycomann (Feb 20, 2010)

cmoe2399 said:


> I once liked coming to iron magazine but this is the most racist ass forum I've been on with all of the racist talk.  I guess some people never change...You guys all have small minds IMOA...



Is it racist b/c the White guy won? A black woman filmed the damn video.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2010)

Glycomann said:


> Is it racist b/c the White guy won? A black woman filmed the damn video.



That's not it.  His problem is that he's just discovered that all the "fairness" laws like Affirmative Action or "hate crimes" didn't stamp out racism--they only made it worse.

Hate crimes?  Some of the most moronic crap to seep into the laws, ever; And that's saying something.  

So, if I go out and beat the shit out of some guy, and I did it for no particular reason, I get an lighter sentence than if I did it because I didn't like something about him in particular?  Where the hell is the logic in that?


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2010)

he might not of knocked him out for 22 minutes but he did give him a proper fist fucking.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> he might not of knocked him out for 22 minutes but he did give him a proper fist fucking.



You've got a perty mouth.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 20, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> he might not of knocked him out for 22 minutes but he did give him a proper fist fucking.


 
Oh, that much is agreed on. 



DOMS said:


> You've got a perty mouth.


 
Umm.. this too.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2010)

You've gotta love the Internet.  In a day or say, we have hand-drawn pictures and a Mortal Kombat veriosn of a fight that took place on a bus.


----------



## Bowden (Feb 20, 2010)

Great thread.

DBowden
IM Geriatric society


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

nigga i said i shined your leaking nose....


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 20, 2010)

cmoe2399 said:


> I once liked coming to iron magazine but this is the most racist ass forum I've been on with all of the racist talk. I guess some people never change...You guys all have small minds IMOA...


 

NIGGA You talking and flooding at the same time, cuz yo set don't accept ya scared to kickit with yo homeys cuz u know they don't repect ya.. WORD MY NIGGA


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2010)

Robert said:


>



 lol. that's great.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 20, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
He seems like he's a little off. it might be from the death of his mother.


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> You've got a perty mouth.



i get it from my mother. really.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 20, 2010)

he does seem a little off, but I'm cool with that. he doesn't seem to be dangerous to people at the moment


----------



## Perdido (Feb 20, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok so both of his paddles aren't in the water. Point was he walked away and the thug should have done the same. The thug didn't so he got his ass beat.
I think if more people stood up to these stupid thugs the fear factor that these guys thrive off of would be gone.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 20, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Ok so both of his paddles aren't in the water. Point was he walked away and the thug should have done the same. The thug didn't so he got his ass beat.
> I think if more people stood up to these stupid thugs the fear factor that these guys thrive off of would be gone.


 
I agree! Maybe would would finally win back our caucasian youth, whom for some reason have all abondoned mirrors and can no longer tell that they are actually indeed white!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Ok so both of his paddles aren't in the water. Point was he walked away and the thug should have done the same. The thug didn't so he got his ass beat.
> I think if more people stood up to these stupid thugs the fear factor that these guys thrive off of would be gone.





FMJ said:


> I agree! Maybe would would finally win back our caucasian youth, whom for some reason have all abondoned mirrors and can no longer tell that they are actually indeed white!



The real problem is racism.  

If a black beats up a white guy, he's just defending himself from racism and oppression.

If a white guys beats up a black guy, he's obviously racist and is trying to keep the black man down.

Throw in the increased penalty for a hate crime, and it's no wonder more whites guys aren't standing up to thugs as much as they should.  But, judging from the reaction to Bearded Epic Guy, that may be changing.


----------



## FMJ (Feb 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> The real problem is racism.
> 
> If a black beats up a white guy, he's just defending himself from racism and oppression.
> 
> ...


 
Actually, what I meant was that allot of todays white youth are dressing, behaving and even talking as if they were black. They even listen to gangster rap!! My daughters school is filled with these white tupacs. My theory is that they are so intimidated by these gangster types that they act like them in an effort to avoid being targeted by them. I've even seen them harrassing white guys who choose to not behave this way. White guys being harrassed by white wanna-be blacks... Go figure.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Actually, what I meant was that allot of todays white youth are dressing, behaving and even talking as if they were black. They even listen to gangster rap!! My daughters school is filled with these white tupacs. My theory is that they are so intimidated by these gangster types that they act like them in an effort to avoid being targeted by them. I've even seen them harrassing white guys who choose to not behave this way. White guys being harrassed by white wanna-be blacks... Go figure.



Really?  I thought they were young and stupid.  As far as I've seen, they grow out of it.  Most of them, anyway.

And they're called _wiggers_.


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

cmoe2399 said:


> I once liked coming to iron magazine but this is the most racist ass forum I've been on with all of the racist talk. I guess some people never change...You guys all have small minds IMOA...


 mmmmmmm. cmoe cmoho  !!!!!!! run forest run....


----------



## FMJ (Feb 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> And they're called _wiggers_.


 
There ya go! I knew there had to be a name for these shmucks.


----------



## Perdido (Feb 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> The real problem is racism.
> 
> If a black beats up a white guy, he's just defending himself from racism and oppression.
> 
> ...



I agree racism is a problem but I think fear is a bigger problem.

Even in predominantly all one race urban neighborhoods most of the older folks are scared shitless of the thugs roaming around thinking they are invincible because no one challenges them.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

I bet back in the day that was one mofo nobody fucked with, nigger talked so much shit, but then coward down like a fucking bitch ass. Fuck em all let god sort them out. Im a ex marine and im glad that oldman did what he did.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 20, 2010)

rahaas said:


> I agree racism is a problem but I think fear is a bigger problem.
> 
> Even in predominantly all one race urban neighborhoods most of the older folks are scared shitless of the thugs roaming around thinking they are invincible because no one challenges them.



Remember that white guy in New York that shot some black thugs that tried to rob him?  The first thing out of the blacks' mouths was a cry of racism.  

No one tries as hard to keep racism alive as blacks do.


----------



## Perdido (Feb 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Remember that white guy in New York that shot some black thugs that tried to rob him?  The first thing out of the blacks' mouths was a cry of racism.
> 
> No one tries as hard to keep racism alive as blacks do.



Good point!


----------



## weldingman (Feb 20, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Remember that white guy in New York that shot some black thugs that tried to rob him? The first thing out of the blacks' mouths was a cry of racism.
> 
> No one tries as hard to keep racism alive as blacks do.


 

I cant say no more , you just nailed it. very very good point.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 20, 2010)

Make this a sticky it needs to be one >>>>>


----------



## pitman (Feb 20, 2010)

weldingman said:


> I cant say no more , you just nailed it. very very good point.


my fuckin hero !!!!! gooo welding fuck !!!!!


----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> fear is a wonderful Deterrent.



So is Public Humiliation


----------



## Saney (Feb 21, 2010)

LOL

You wouldn't dare! 

However, if you do, no more phone sex.. YOU"RE CUT OFF!


----------



## cmoe2399 (Feb 21, 2010)

Guys....I'm not saying that the white guy was racists.  I think he was right for what he did.  The issue isn't what this guy did...the issue is calling this black guy a nigger.  Don't get me wrong, This black guy should have gotten his ass beat for what he did, but that still don't make him a nigger.  You guys have to understand that part.


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

cmoe2399 said:


> Guys....I'm not saying that the white guy was racists. I think he was right for what he did. The issue isn't what this guy did...the issue is calling this black guy a nigger. Don't get me wrong, This black guy should have gotten his ass beat for what he did, but that still don't make him a nigger. You guys have to understand that part.


wa wa wa shut up you fuckin nigger.. no cry babys aloud on iron fuckin hardcore magazine...


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 21, 2010)

cmoe2399 said:


> Guys....I'm not saying that the white guy was racists.  I think he was right for what he did.  The issue isn't what this guy did...the issue is calling this black guy a nigger.  Don't get me wrong, This black guy should have gotten his ass beat for what he did, but that still don't make him a nigger.  You guys have to understand that part.



we don't have to understand any part of it. the fact is an ignorant, dumb ass black man got the shit kicked out of him for trying to act tough to a senior citizen.


----------



## cmoe2399 (Feb 21, 2010)

Actually I'm a white guy.  So I guess my white ass can be a nigger too huh.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 21, 2010)

cmoe2399 said:


> Actually I'm a white guy.  So I guess my white ass can be a nigger too huh.



The politically correct term is "wigger."


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

cmoe2399 said:


> Actually I'm a white guy. So I guess my white ass can be a nigger too huh.


 bio chem...amen !!!! no you can be a fuckin wigger but i think your a fuckin nigger doushbag that needs his ass kicked by a 67 year old white boy...


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 21, 2010)

DOMS said:


> The politically correct term is "wigger."



either way this guy needs to stay away from senior citizens


----------



## nni (Feb 21, 2010)

Glycomann said:


> Is it racist b/c the White guy won? A black woman filmed the damn video.



i think the repeated us of the term "nigger" is what got him.



Robert said:


>



that is awesome. havent seen that one.



Geared Jesus said:


> Bernard Goetz was a Hero in NY. I grew up there, lived 17 years in Brooklyn then later moved to Long Island. Just recently relocated down south.
> 
> Anyway, as a guy who had to ride the subway for years, Bernie was a modern day hero. Scumbags thought twice about sticking a knife in some skinny white guys face to jack his wallet.
> 
> ...



your version of this history differs significantly from the one i recall.


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

white guy needs some boxing training..the black guy was leaking..what happened to his fat lip...


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 21, 2010)

nni said:


> your version of this history differs significantly from the one i recall.


Racist 









jk


----------



## cmoe2399 (Feb 21, 2010)

pitman said:


> bio chem...amen !!!! no you can be a fuckin wigger but i think your a fuckin nigger doushbag that needs his ass kicked by a 67 year old white boy...



It doesn't matter what you think.  I know I'm a proud white American.  Like I said I think the black guy needed his ass beat, but that still don't make him a nigger.  I guess by me working around mixed people I've seen the good and bad in both races.  We must stop the black and white stereotype brothers and be more intelligent about the other races.  Remember we all bleed the same blood.


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

can't we all just get along and be nigger lovers or honkey lovers ???


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

cmoe2399 said:


> It doesn't matter what you think. I know I'm a proud white American. Like I said I think the black guy needed his ass beat, but that still don't make him a nigger. I guess by me working around mixed people I've seen the good and bad in both races. We must stop the black and white stereotype brothers and be more intelligent about the other races. Remember we all bleed the same blood.


well sumthings wrong there im a white guy ..ive had bloody noses and nobody ever said that ive heard..''that niggas leaking ''...bout me..


----------



## DOMS (Feb 21, 2010)

nni said:


> your version of this history differs significantly from the one i recall.



Which was...?


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 21, 2010)

cmoe2399 said:


> Remember we all bleed the same blood.



I'm O+



dude, no one here was being racist. we don't care what color the guy was, we would be making just as much fun of him if he was an ignorant, indian, arab, pygmy, or aboriginee.


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

cmoe2399 said:


> It doesn't matter what you think. I know I'm a proud white American. Like I said I think the black guy needed his ass beat, but that still don't make him a nigger. I guess by me working around mixed people I've seen the good and bad in both races. We must stop the black and white stereotype brothers and be more intelligent about the other races. Remember we all bleed the same blood.


 working around mixed color people ?? or sleepin around with mixed color people ..you nigga honkey lover,,,....


----------



## DOMS (Feb 21, 2010)

Good Lord, it's the reincarnation of danny....


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> I'm O+
> 
> 
> 
> dude, no one here was being racist. we don't care what color the guy was, we would be making just as much fun of him if he was an ignorant, indian, arab, pygmy, or aboriginee.


 great stuff amen.. i agree even if it was a midget that whooped a giants ass the same senirio..


----------



## nni (Feb 21, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Which was...?



that he wasnt necessarily hailed as a hero, his actions were hailed and vilified at the same time. not so much that as dinkins, he actually cleaned up crime toward the end of his tenure, but the the crown heights deal will be forever linked to his tenure. the problem was he was in between two big mayoral personalities. koch cleaned things up, dinkins pushed it a little bit further, then giuliani really pushed it.


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

pitman said:


> working around mixed color people ?? or sleepin around with mixed color people ..you nigga honkey lover,,,....


  yea thats not even right im very sorry >>>>>>>>>>>>> naaaa not fuckin really honkey nigga lover...


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

nni said:


> that he wasnt necessarily hailed as a hero, his actions were hailed and vilified at the same time. not so much that as dinkins, he actually cleaned up crime toward the end of his tenure, but the the crown heights deal will be forever linked to his tenure. the problem was he was in between two big mayoral personalities. koch cleaned things up, dinkins pushed it a little bit further, then giuliani really pushed it.


 wowwww thats very deep !!!! i think i need sum crack !!!!! your my heroin..ooops hero..lol


----------



## cmoe2399 (Feb 21, 2010)

pitman said:


> working around mixed color people ?? or sleepin around with mixed color people ..you nigga honkey lover,,,....



I'm neither a nigger or a honkey lover.  I would consider myself a people lover, cat lover and dog lover.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 21, 2010)

cmoe2399 said:


> I would consider myself a people lover, cat lover and dog lover.



Yo, this motherfucker ain't one of us. He said he'd fuck cats and dogs!  

WHO'S STUPID NOW, DIRTY CAT AND DOG FUCKER?! 







- Wiith a nod to Jay and Silent Bob


----------



## SilentBob187 (Feb 21, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Yo, this motherfucker ain't one of us. He said he'd fuck cats and dogs!
> 
> WHO'S STUPID NOW, DIRTY CAT AND DOG FUCKER?!
> 
> ...



Epic use of one of my favorite high school movies.






YouTube Video


----------



## cmoe2399 (Feb 21, 2010)

What's wrong with fucking a cat or a dog?What do you mean I ain't one of us.  Who is us?  I think I was human when I woke up this morning


----------



## pitman (Feb 21, 2010)

cmoe2399 said:


> What's wrong with fucking a cat or a dog?What do you mean I ain't one of us. Who is us? I think I was human when I woke up this morning


human? not if you fuck  cats or dogs... i would go back to mixing colors..go back to monkey fuckin you honkey..


----------



## KelJu (Feb 21, 2010)

Geared Jesus said:


> Bernard Goetz was a Hero in NY. I grew up there, lived 17 years in Brooklyn then later moved to Long Island. Just recently relocated down south.
> 
> Anyway, as a guy who had to ride the subway for years, Bernie was a modern day hero. Scumbags thought twice about sticking a knife in some skinny white guys face to jack his wallet.
> 
> ...



Very interesting story. I had to go read about it, because I had never heard of Bernard Goetz before. As it turns out, his case brought national attention to how bad crime was in the subways back then. I guess New Yorkers can thank him for things being a little better.


----------



## jmorrison (Feb 21, 2010)

Cmoe, I am also not a rascist, and don't approve of rascist terms.  That said, this is the *ANYTHING GOES* forum.  Why the hell are you here if you get offended easily?  Deep breaths, recognize the humor in what is being said, and for fucks sakes, it's the internet, don't take it so serious.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 21, 2010)

cmoe2399 said:


> Guys....I'm not saying that the white guy was racists.  I think he was right for what he did.  The issue isn't what this guy did...the issue is calling this black guy a nigger.  Don't get me wrong, This black guy should have gotten his ass beat for what he did, but that still don't make him a nigger.  You guys have to understand that part.



No, that guy was the epitome of nigger. People like him hold race relations back just like the KKK loving white trailer park trash of America. It's the same type of ignorant fucks, just different sides of the color spectrum.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 21, 2010)

FMJ said:


> Boy.. I dunno about that guy. He seems a little loose in the kaboose too. Knocked him out for 22 minutes? He was hit three times in the face? He was selling drugs and pimpin'?!? lolol
> Well, he definitly got one thing right.. God bless america.
> I still like that old bastard.



Damn, Epic Beard Man was so much cooler before I saw this video. He is still epic, but the guy's brain ain't all there. 

It did make me think, though. The man went to war, and came back a crazy fucker. There is some wisdom in what he said at the end of the video.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 21, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Feb 21, 2010)

YouTube Video











Lol, there are over 15,000 post of people posting hateful shit towards her.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 21, 2010)

Fuck you, rolly polly, nobody was even thinking of you. The subject was an old white man beat the fuck out of a stinking ass gangsta wannabe bad ass that thought he was going to get over on some poor old white man.


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 21, 2010)

weldingman said:


> fuck you, rolly polly, nobody was even thinking of you. The subject was an old white man beat the fuck out of a stinking ass gangsta wannabe bad ass that thought he was going to get over on some poor old white man.



15,001


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 21, 2010)

after they all "escorted" the bus? bwahhahha


----------



## KelJu (Feb 21, 2010)

bio-chem said:


> after they all "escorted" the bus? bwahhahha


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 21, 2010)

KelJu said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
that nigga be a liar she went through that bag and how did she know the black guys age..


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 21, 2010)

I wouldn't have thought the nigger was 50.  I figured 30s tops.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 22, 2010)

nni said:


> that he wasnt necessarily hailed as a hero, his actions were hailed and vilified at the same time. not so much that as dinkins, he actually cleaned up crime toward the end of his tenure, but the the crown heights deal will be forever linked to his tenure. the problem was he was in between two big mayoral personalities. koch cleaned things up, dinkins pushed it a little bit further, then giuliani really pushed it.


That is basically what I saw growing up in NYC.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 22, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Good Lord, it's the reincarnation of danny....


Definitely.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 22, 2010)

Shes trying to say shes sorry for what took place, but yet she was sitting there saying beat his white ass, fuck him up. I wished somebody wouldve cracked that racist bitch with something.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 22, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> Definitely.



Unfortunately, I've lost my superpowers since I dealt with danny.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 22, 2010)

The Situation said:


> that nigga be a liar she went through that bag and how did she know the black guys age..


The Beard man said it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 23, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> The Beard man said it.


 
guess i'm slow like pitman


----------



## bio-chem (Feb 23, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Unfortunately, I've lost my superpowers since I dealt with danny.


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

The Situation said:


> guess i'm slow like pitman


 thats as slow and old as this thread isn't this 67 yr old fuck bout 100 and dead by now !!!! wowww sItuation fucker is putting down my mad computer illiterate skills im now laerning from the best..ironmagazine.com...go fuckers !!! GO..ANYFUCKIN HOO...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 23, 2010)

bio-chem said:


>



Don't give me shit, man.  Just think about it: If it wasn't for my actions, we'd have both pitman *and* danny.  Chew on that!


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Don't give me shit, man. Just think about it: If it wasn't for my actions, we'd have both pitman *and* danny. Chew on that!


  CHEW ON THIS !!!!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 23, 2010)

pitman said:


> CHEW ON THIS !!!!



I don't see anything.


----------



## pitman (Feb 23, 2010)

DOMS said:


> I don't see anything.


ooops dom i didn't mean to squirt you in your eye..my bad ! you know when i get out i can take care of you and suck on that leaky nipple you have..girl is leaking...


----------



## weldingman (Feb 23, 2010)

When u get out hahahahahaha, what living off your grandparents, what cha going to do, rent u a shithole somewere in lansing.


----------



## AKIRA (Feb 24, 2010)

KelJu said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may know a thing or two about THEFT.

Because she had a "hands on" contribution to the disappearance...no fuck that, THEFT, she is guilty by Acting in Concert.  Sort of like Accessory, but more solid.  Accessory could be for someone that "was there" and "could have stopped the theft."  One could argue that without her physical involvement, the theft may not have been possible.  Lastly, a clip with her occupying the product strengthens a case of theft because it shows that she was aware of what was going on, rather than someone saying "look out for people, block me, come with me into the store."


----------



## DOMS (Feb 24, 2010)

She looks like Gary Coleman's ugly sister.


----------



## Perdido (Feb 24, 2010)

The bottom line is:





YouTube Video


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 25, 2010)

Bump*


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

weldingman said:


> When u get out hahahahahaha, what living off your grandparents, what cha going to do, rent u a shithole somewere in lansing.


 whos this toward ??


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 25, 2010)

pitman said:


> whos this toward ??


 
it was aimed at you..my nigga


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

weldingman said:


> When u get out hahahahahaha, what living off your grandparents, what cha going to do, rent u a shithole somewere in lansing.


no my grand parents old ass bitch fucks are dead.. im not even near lansing why would i live near lansing bitch!!!? i will probably look where you live meet your wife or daughter and take my shirt off show them hos what ive been building insane for the last 10yrs 22hrs a day.. win them over with my body and sweet talking , take one of them to your house fuck the shit out of them oh and that anal like you like in a women.let them rub my muscles and then move in and live off them and your welding company just because they feel sorry for me !!! im looking now for a halfway house, are your doors open for little oh meee ?


----------



## pitman (Feb 25, 2010)

weldingman said:


> When u get out hahahahahaha, what living off your grandparents, what cha going to do, rent u a shithole somewere in lansing.


myrtle beach nice super hot weather to untame my chest muscles on the bitch!!!  oooops beach..see their on my mind now thanks for the fantisies...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Feb 26, 2010)

bump*


----------



## Dark Geared God (Mar 3, 2010)

his video is made tosh.O lol


----------



## Fifty-one (Mar 14, 2010)

I like the vid simply for the fact that somebody tried to get a video of themselves actin' all big and bad (or Gansta ) and got what they had comming to them . I'm a 52yr old black guy and if I'd had the time, I would have offered to treat the "Bearded Wonder" to a beer . Woulda found out where he learned to punch like that as well.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Mar 14, 2010)

The old guy probably did that shit for fun back in the day.


----------



## jambarino (Mar 14, 2010)

lmao this is hilarious


----------



## LordODell (Mar 14, 2010)

the black guy was done with the 1st punch! watch it again...done
lol yep youll hear the big fat nasty bitch in the back say What The Fuck?
yes WTF with a ? 
lol 
then youll hear em cry for jesus after he gets his head bounced off the seat


----------



## LordODell (Mar 14, 2010)

and the fat nasty bitch in the back doesnt say
"say i agian turkey"
she says
"say it again pinkey" Pinky is a racist term for white people. 

20 posts it post a link! thats just about the stupidesterest thing ever...i choped up this link below to the Racist Dictionary
http:
//www .rsdb.org/search?q=pinky


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 15, 2010)

She needs a dentist.  I really don't feel like paying for it though.


----------



## N_I_C_K (Mar 23, 2010)

Haha that's some funny shit. The guy had it comin' to him. I'm glad grandpa kicked his ass.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

Prince said:


> YouTube Video


 

Bump my niggas


----------



## MDR (Sep 6, 2010)

N_I_C_K said:


> Haha that's some funny shit. The guy had it comin' to him. I'm glad grandpa kicked his ass.



Grandpa is a badass-great stuff


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

i love the remix at the end..


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 6, 2010)

i wonder how many people say call the amber lamps now. we do.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

Little Wing said:


> i wonder how many people say call the amber lamps now. we do.


 they and t-shirts of the old guy t and amberlamps


----------



## Dark Geared God (Sep 6, 2010)

bring an amberlamps


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 7, 2010)

At 1:47 someone says "Beat that nigga out!"


----------



## vortrit (Sep 7, 2010)

Say it again Pinky!


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 7, 2010)

That video is epic. I love seeing it over and over.


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 11, 2010)

Prince said:


> YouTube Video



the best video ever


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 11, 2010)

n_i_c_k said:


> haha that's some funny shit. The guy had it comin' to him. I'm glad grandpa kicked his ass.



+1


----------



## vortrit (Oct 5, 2010)

YouTube Video


----------

